# Why my system/window is hanging?



## gaurav_indian (Dec 5, 2007)

I am using windows xp.And its hangs for the first time i run it everyday.Then i have to restart and then it works fine.Why is it so?But today it has hanged three times already  Jaldi batao bhai logon. Windows baar baar dalne pe bhi yeh problem ho rahi hai.


----------



## Faun (Dec 5, 2007)

HDD problem lagti hai, check them


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 5, 2007)

When windows starts after a force turnoff do this:
start/run/"eventvwr"
click system and figureout the error nd post the discription curresponding to red alert marks,  here. Well try to fix it.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 5, 2007)

i'd say the prob lies in the fact that it is windows


----------



## speedrider_100 (Dec 5, 2007)

Could be a HDD issue!


----------



## iMav (Dec 5, 2007)

if u have re-installed windows and still face the same problem it is likelyit is because of some hardware or driver


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 5, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> When windows starts after a force turnoff do this:
> start/run/"eventvwr"
> click system and figureout the error nd post the discription curresponding to red alert marks,  here. Well try to fix it.



here it is 


> Time Provider NtpClient: An error occurred during DNS lookup of the manually configured peer 'time.windows.com,0x1'. NtpClient will try the DNS lookup again in 15 minutes. The error was: A socket operation was attempted to an unreachable host. (0x80072751)



another 



> The DS1410D service failed to start due to the following error:
> The system cannot find the file specified.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 5, 2007)

@gaurav_indian
some network configuration prob. 
Try installing comodo firewall. Itll block all thirt party apps from accesing nd editing network configurations like DNS setings etc.

Do ya have static or dynamic ip?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 5, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @gaurav_indian
> some network configuration prob.
> Try installing comodo firewall. Itll block all thirt party apps from accesing nd editing network configurations like DNS setings etc.
> 
> Do ya have static or dynamic ip?


I have dynamic ip.
But aravind it happens whenever i run the window for the first time.And maine toh net bhi nahi chalaya tha.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 5, 2007)

try removing ny lan card or dun install the lan drivers or if possible try disabling the lan.

also go to;
my computer>properties/advanced/startup n recovery/    and uncheck 'automatically restart'
see if somethis is displayed on the BSOD.
see if there is ny probs with the file[on the BSOD if any]
ndis.sys in windows/system32/drivers


----------



## bluepearl (Dec 6, 2007)

I think removing LAN card it should work

OR disable LAN card from BIOS setup


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 6, 2007)

bluepearl said:
			
		

> I think removing LAN card it should work
> 
> OR disable LAN card from BIOS setup


hmm but main internet kaise chalunga phir?


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

abe oys just reinstall na whats the problem in reinstalling?

And better get Vista now.Mine is for same if you need....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 6, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> abe oys just reinstall na whats the problem in reinstalling?
> 
> And better get Vista now.Mine is for same if you need....


kya reinstall karu?Window xp?Yaar window install karne pe bhi 2-3 din theek chalta hai then same problem.Vista original buy karne ke abhi paise nahi hai.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 6, 2007)

Please change the slot of your LAN card


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

^^hmmmm..

yaar this shouldn't happen na you know works 2-3days all right and then starts giving BSODs.

I meant try vista and see if it happens or not.You can officially try Vista---it'll install without any key and you can try it for 30 days.


Can't suggest you ubuntu cos you need to work on photoshop extensively.Though wine+photoshop is worth giving a try.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 6, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Please change the slot of your LAN card


Its onboard.



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^hmmmm..
> 
> yaar this shouldn't happen na you know works 2-3days all right and then starts giving BSODs.
> 
> ...


yaar i cant try vista now. iska solution batao roj roj new problem


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 6, 2007)

ok, not possible. I was thinking in terms of an IRQ conflict. I guess you'll have to reinstall


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 6, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> ok, not possible. I was thinking in terms of an IRQ conflict. I guess you'll have to reinstall


How can i get a log of all the files that are causing window xps to hang?
I have tried eventvwr yesterday it was showing the error which i have mentioned in my above posts and i have solved that.But this time there is no error in the eventvwr.I want to know whats causing my xp to hang may be that will help.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 6, 2007)

I really do  not know. We have to ask our MVPs Vishal and AnandK


----------



## narangz (Dec 6, 2007)

any recent software/driver installation/updation? if not scan your hdd for bad sectors


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 6, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> I really do  not know. We have to ask our MVPs Vishal and AnandK


I have send a pm to vishal gupta.He didnt reply.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

^^I think your hardware is at fault.

try checking memory(RAM) for errors or try reinstalling them,remove and reinsert HDD cables.what else?


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Dec 6, 2007)

@gaurav_indian
do ya use ny torrent clients?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 6, 2007)

aravind_n20 said:
			
		

> @gaurav_indian
> do ya use ny torrent clients?


no.



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^I think your hardware is at fault.
> 
> try checking memory(RAM) for errors or try reinstalling them,remove and reinsert HDD cables.what else?


yaar fault kahan hai wohi toh i am asking.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 6, 2007)

yaar ubuntu livecd hai?Then you can test your memory for errors through this.

Check your hard disk for bad sectors.And kitni baar reinstall ki hi windows?I mean just reinstall one more time,install your drivers and then work for some time on this naked install and see if the problem persists.SOunds like hard work eh?

I think your external hard disk is going crazy.lol.Sell it off to me.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

narangz said:
			
		

> any recent software/driver installation/updation? if not scan your hdd for bad sectors


No i havent installed/updated any software.

It hanged again after working for 1 hour.


----------



## narangz (Dec 7, 2007)

buddy scan for bad sectors & check your ram for problems & check all the cables, processor fan, smps, smps fan etc.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 7, 2007)

this can be a memory problem.u shud try with another ram.also make sure ur win partition can afford pagefile.sys size


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

I told him its most prolly mem problem them.

ye le link :*www.memtest.org/


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I told him its most prolly mem problem them.
> 
> ye le link :*www.memtest.org/


abey agar ram mein problem hui toh meri watt lag jayegi pehle hi itne kharchey hai


----------



## bluepearl (Dec 7, 2007)

if it's a problem with RAM guys then other OSes shouldnt also work
gaurav u tried running any other OS or liveCD

may be it is a heating problem??
ur fans working ??


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 7, 2007)

Its something to do with your hardware dude. Check your HDD and cables, and graphics, specially if you are using onboard one. These really suck! After full reinstall, there is nothing wrong with Windows i think. Some people here can't bear that a single thread goes out clean


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^^what do you mean by that statement?


----------



## narangz (Dec 7, 2007)

^^ Leave it yaar... Gaurav bhai koi progress?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

I think there is some problem in my ram.I tried one software from simmtester and it was showing failed after checking. I dont know how to use memtest86.Devil bata yaar kaise cd write karu iski.



			
				Krazy_About_Technology said:
			
		

> Its something to do with your hardware dude. Check your HDD and cables, and graphics, specially if you are using onboard one. These really suck! After full reinstall, there is nothing wrong with Windows i think. Some people here can't bear that a single thread goes out clean


HDD,cables and gfx are ok.But i think ram mein koi problem hai.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^^abe bola tha na ki RAM problem hai.

Abe yaar memtestx86.exe file hai na?just double click that damn file and foolow the instructions.

Is it ddr1 or ddr2 RAM?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^abe bola tha na ki RAM problem hai.
> 
> Abe yaar memtestx86.exe file hai na?just double click that damn file and foolow the instructions.
> 
> Is it ddr1 or ddr2 RAM?


1gb ddr2.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

ek stick hai?lol tu to gaya.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ek stick hai?lol tu to gaya.


haan bey  exe pe click karta hu toh kehta hai enter the target disk drive 

ultimate boot cd mein bhi hai memtest86 abhi blank cd bhi nahi mere pass


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

target disk drive lolol.kya download kar liya bhai?ruk exact downloading link deta hoon.

ise ek folder main extract kar and run that exe file and tell me what it says.I don't know bhai it alwasy worked for me alright.

Waise Ubuntu livecd main boot up karte memtest ka option bhi hai.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> target disk drive lolol.kya download kar liya bhai?ruk exact downloading link deta hoon.


kal se majak kiye jaa raha hai yahan meri lagi hui hai  jaldi link de wahan 50-50 memtest hai samajh nahi aa raha kaunsa wala download karna hai 

@devil maine yehi download kiya tha.Test it yourself and then tell me how to install it.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^^heh I have ubuntu no winBLOWS so can't test.

I don't think there is a need to install it!just run the exe file after extraction.

*oca.microsoft.com/en/windiag.asp

*www.download3000.com/download-Instant_Memory-count-reg-2285.html

*pcsupport.about.com/od/toolsofthetrade/tp/memorytest.htm

meri fees?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 7, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^heh I have ubuntu no winBLOWS so can't test.
> 
> I don't think there is a need to install it!just run the exe file after extraction.


chal no problem kal blank cd pe ultimate boot cd daalke check karunga.But agar ram mein problem hai toh 1-2 baar hang hone ke baad itni der tak system kaise chalta hai? 

@devil giftmate actually mein meri company hai toh tujhe gift toh mil gaya hoga


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 7, 2007)

^^nahi sab ko products receive ho gaye except me(the original thread starter)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Dec 8, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^nahi sab ko products receive ho gaye except me(the original thread starter)


 yaad kar school mein bhi aisa hi hota tha jisko cheating karao uske jyada number aate thay.



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> *www.download3000.com/download-Instant_Memory-count-reg-2285.html
> 
> meri fees?



abey yeh link kya diya hai majak kiye jaa raha hai 
yeh computer ki memory test karne wala software nahi hai yeh salla meri memory check kar raha hai  bol raha hai look at these 10 words and summarize them and then give a test.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Dec 8, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> yaad kar school mein bhi aisa hi hota tha jisko cheating karao uske jyada number aate thay.


you are too funny*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif.


----------

